# Pompano, red , whiting and 100 of catfish!



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

So I been planing to hit the beach since Monday night when I when out got myself a couple dozen fresh frisky sand fleas. Day by day the water conditions are getting worst and worst, finally Wednesday afternoon looked like a good day so I sure got my stuff ready and head out. I only ha the chance to make one cast before I packed it all away, to much current and seaweed (Destin) . ;-( 
So in between days I'll go and catch a couple trout in the early morning and fish for flounder during the day.( managed to get 1 13" on a lemon head matrix shad) my first one this year. .
Now let's get serious, set my alarm to 5:30 am and so it started. I was ready to fish by 6:15! Catfish , catfish, catfish , catfish sorry for repeating myself but I have almost given up , and guess what got a pompano. Let's keep It short count about 25-30 fish all together from 6-10. Only kept 1 red 26" and my Florida pompano limit 6.
The biggest one is 16" which weighs roughly 3.5 lbs , all of them came on live fleas on a double standard pompano rig, 4 oz weight on outgoing tide. Little bit of grass , and the water has a lite stain more to greenish color.
I hope you guys enjoyed my report until next time" Catchem Up".
PS: location panhandle.


----------



## Lynchmobb (Jan 13, 2015)

Great report! I have been debating going to hit the beach all week, but haven't had the motivation. This did it for me, thanks!


----------



## Whiterk (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the report, much appreciated.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pompano yum!!

Thanks for sharing... if you dont mind me asking what beach???


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Sticking with it paid off...good on you. Over here on Pcola Beach, when waves allow, no problem at all for me to catch whiting since mid-august. Some days better than others. 

Catching them on orange "shrimp bites" too. Surprising to me because I've tried them before, without adding real shrimp, and didn't get anything in the surf. Now, sound-side you get all kinds of panfish on them.

Catch small pompano on them too. No keepers yet though.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Great report!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great looking fish! Thanks for the report


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go ! Suffering through all those catfish paid off.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Pompano yum!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing... if you dont mind me asking what beach???


Just east of Navarre pier.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Not to be rude but this pompano taste amazing. I am love in it;-)


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

The enjoyment of fishing has a reward for a very yummy looking dinner...Nice photos and report... Great job there domci08.


----------

